# What teas or breastmilk supply enhancers worked for you?



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I feel like my supply has taken a small dip in the last couple weeks. I started eating 1 bowl of oatmeal at night and that seems to be all I need. Does drinking more water really help? Is there a tea that you liked and find it works?

I used more milk plus from motherlove when i pumped for my twins and that definitely worked, but its pretty expensive. I'd like to have some other ideas before I spend that much. Of course, motherlove more milk plus is less expensive than formula would be! lol

What has worked for you? And does water drinking really make a difference. I probably drink about 3 or 4 glasses of something a day (juice or water).


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

p.s. a lactation consultant told me wearing tighter fitting bras helps increase supply too? Anyone agree with this?


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Why do you feel that your supply has taken a dip? Many mums find that after the first few weeks, when milk production switches from being hormone-driven to being completely demand-supply based, that their breasts feel softer which can cause concern. At the same time, some mums notice a drop in the amount of milk they express, as they are now producing just the amount that their baby/babies take and little extra. Also, frequency days (or "growth spurts") can make it seem as if supply has dropped.

I'm sure that other mums will be along to share what supplements/teas have worked for them. As a general rule, the best way to increase supply is to increase demand - the emptier the breast, the more milk will be produced. If you're concerned, you might consider expressing after feeds, or taking a day off with babe to lounge around (in bed? on sofa watching TV?) and feed feed feed.

Oh, and wrt to tight-fitting bras - NO sorry I do not agree with this. They have been found, I believe, to have the opposite effect - and they can certainly put you at risk for blocked ducts.

Good luck!
Heba


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heba* 
Why do you feel that your supply has taken a dip? Many mums find that after the first few weeks, when milk production switches from being hormone-driven to being completely demand-supply based, that their breasts feel softer which can cause concern. At the same time, some mums notice a drop in the amount of milk they express, as they are now producing just the amount that their baby/babies take and little extra. Also, frequency days (or "growth spurts") can make it seem as if supply has dropped.

I'm sure that other mums will be along to share what supplements/teas have worked for them. As a general rule, the best way to increase supply is to increase demand - the emptier the breast, the more milk will be produced. If you're concerned, you might consider expressing after feeds, or taking a day off with babe to lounge around (in bed? on sofa watching TV?) and feed feed feed.

Oh, and wrt to tight-fitting bras - NO sorry I do not agree with this. They have been found, I believe, to have the opposite effect - and they can certainly put you at risk for blocked ducts.

Good luck!
Heba

Well I definitely feel a lot softer and when my son nurses he 'drains' me and i feel very empty when i grab the breast tissue (i do compressions at the end when he sucks). I don't usually switch sides when he nurses - he usually nurses on one side and is content then for 2 hours or so. In the evening when he nurses more often I feel very empty like there is nothing to offer him, but then again he does get a lot at let-down and when he unlatches I can still hand express a good amount, so there must be milk in there. lol
He does sleep a lot at night. He likes to go to sleep by 8:30/9pm and nurses maybe somewhere between 2-4am (and only one breast at that time) and then not again until morning. So for that period of time I wonder if I'm signaling my body to make less??? Do I need to pump at a certain time at night then? Do mom's pump or anything when their babies start sleeping so well at night?


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Adding a little brewer's yeast in my oatmeal helped me a lot when I was battling low supply due to pregnancy...could definitely tell a difference when I had oatmeal alone during trips away from home.

I agree with the pp about the tighter fitting bras...perhaps the tightness gives mamas that engorged feeling again, the illusion of increased supply...but it could hurt your supply in the long run! In fact, didn't women often bind their breasts after birth if they weren't bf'ing in times past?


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't really believe I have a supply issue, but my baby is super small (as was I, and as were my sister's babes), so I've been taking domperidone/ motilium the past few weeks to maximize his calorie intake. I find it to be very effective.

You can get it at In House Pharmacy http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/general/motilium.html from overseas.

From what you've written, it doesn't necessarily sound like you have a supply issue. Have you weighted your babe recently? If he's gaining well you needn't worry.


----------



## NizhoniTwice (Sep 13, 2008)

Supplement: Lactate Support by Gaia --- the only thing that helped me, and I tried everything under the sun.

Please, do not wear tight fitting bras. They can create a host of problems (like plugged ducts, etc.).


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for your replies!
My son is definitely gaining very well. He is a 14lb 12 wk old (he gains 1/2 lb a week). And seriously after eating a bowl of high-fiber oatmeal at night my milk floweth over. lol I don't have any supply problems, I guess, that even a bowl of oatmeal can't fix. It just seemed for a few days that the milk supply was decreasing.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Yay! Sounds like you're doing great.







: And no, after the first few weeks there should be no need to pump at night.


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LorenaAZ* 
Supplement: Lactate Support by Gaia --- the only thing that helped me, and I tried everything under the sun.

Please, do not wear tight fitting bras. They can create a host of problems (like plugged ducts, etc.).

Awesome reviews on the Gaia lactate support! Thanks! I have it bookmarked.


----------



## swetha (Jun 20, 2014)

*low milk supply*

hi i have delivered a preterm baby on may14th 2014....breast milk supply started drop by drop but after few days milk supply has stopped completely....but right from day 1 of my delivery i started taking lactare capsules but not yet worked.....can anyone help me out with a solution...pls


----------

